# 2005/12-17



## rcannonp (Mar 22, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone knows the significance of this date. It seems like a very specific date to be used as an illustration for date layouts.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 22, 2008)

Huh... never thought about it before. This could be interesting...


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 22, 2008)

Try this question on the Adobe User to User Forum where someone like Jeff Schewe or Ian Lyons my know its significance. Melissa Gaul would probably know, but I haven't seen her here in awhile. Adobe, as you may guess, is rather busy at the moment.

Don


----------



## rcannonp (Mar 22, 2008)

I figure that it's probably somebody's anniversary or wife's birthday, and they put it in the program so that they would be reminded of it every time they import images.


----------

